# 10hr DEEP DROPPING AND TROLLING



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

We'llbe deep dropping and try to get a little more trolling in this time, I think the hooters are going to start showing up real soon. Also got a new grill for the boat we'll be trying out!!!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

When are you going?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Every day that I get folks to sign up. Right now I have 1 person for Sat.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry but Sunday is out. Mother's day.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

How do many more do you need for Saturday and cost and time , place

ed


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry guys booked a private trip for Sat. Marina booked it before I could get enough people from here. Again sorry,but I be doing plenty of these this year. I' savin the first Sat of the season for PFFers. If anyone is interested.


----------

